# Coffee Circus, Crouch End, North London



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i think coffee circus in crouch end is very good: http://www.coffeecircus.com/crouch-end/

they're just at the bottom of crouch hill, if you know the area. it's quite a small place, but nice, friendly staff and a good atmosphere. they have a good selection of beans and seem to know what they're doing - i'm no expert but i really like the coffee there and it's much better than any of the other cafes and coffee chains in the area. the cakes etc. are apparently good as well, though i've not tried them myself.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Very very good here.

I had a cappuccino and a french press.

My cap came with some delightful art, so was off to a good start. The top foam was a bit firmer/dryer than what I have been served in other places of late, I thought it was a good thing as it made it a more interesting drink and diluted the espresso less. The espresso came through fairly strong with a pleasing slight bitterness, slightly less sweet and fruity compared to some other places, but didn't get a chance to try it by itself.

The french press was something Ethiopian, didn't ask beyond that, it came in an espro press which kept it piping hot, and at £2 is excellent value. Very nice, had something similar at foxcroft and ginger a couple weeks back, that was made in an Aeropress, this was a bit fuller and a touch less citrusy and tea-like though can't say how much of that is down to the beans and how much to the brew method.

One friend had a decaf latte which he very much enjoyed and another had a mocha which had a stunning fern (will upload a pic), he said it was very good too. One of them had a piece of cake which, apparently, wasn't too great but I didn't have any so can't comment myself. There's loads of coffee to be drunk in Crouch end, and the verdict from the local is that this one is probably the best.


----------

